# On or off



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/1/19)

So do you switch your mod off when not using? Ok not talking of you not going to use it for a week. I never switch my mod off, only time they go off is when I change batteries. But I only use 2 but one will sometimes stand for a day on without use. So can this damage it?

And if I may ask another question. Do you change batteries before they are flat, or change after mod says its flat? I normally just vape till its flat and wont work anymore. The Rsq will normalky stop and when I put batteries in charger ir says its about 26%. But the Nikola drains them to about 2%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (27/1/19)

Good questions @Jean claude Vaaldamme 

I am like you - I dont turn my mods off. I have about 6 to 8 in rotation and vape most of them at least a few times a day. But sometimes one or two dont get used for a few days. I dont turn them off, they just sit idle

Only time I turn them off is when travelling or flying. Well, when flying I take out the batteries and pack the batteries separately and safely. I have occasionally turned a mod off when out and about and its in my man bag just in case the fire button gets pressed with movement.

But otherwise, no, they stay on

I have heard before of a mod (I think it could have been a Billet Box clone) that would drain the batteries if left idle. Not sure if any other mods do that - but none of mine have given that problem.

As for when to charge. I usually take them out a bit before the mod says they are flat. Usually when I need to do a pitstop and if the battery is nearly flat then I will just fill the tanks, rewick if necessary and also change batteries. I dont think it really matters which way you do it. I think most of the regulated mods will stop firing when the battery is flat but not too flat. Batteries shouldnt go below 2.5V - it damages them. But I think most mods will stop above that.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/19)

I never switch mine off unless I'm travelling. And I never vape till the mods stops...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA (27/1/19)

Same here, my Pico drains to empty then I charge the battery.

Same goes with the Asvape Gabriel too.

Only time I turn them off is when I'm travelling - I don't want them firing in the car and getting burnt coils.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bulldog (27/1/19)

I turn mine off every evening when putting them to bed. I don't run my batteries flat always change when at about 15%.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/1/19)

Bulldog said:


> I turn mine off every evening when putting them to bed. I don't run my batteries flat always change when at about 15%.



Lol @JurgensSt 
"putting them to bed"
Classic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (27/1/19)

I switch my mods off if I'm not going to use them within the next hour or so. 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/19)

Mine go off at night for bedtime. 

I usually run mine to about halfway on the billet box and to when the light flashes quickly on the cricket.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (27/1/19)

I switch mine off before I go to sleep or when I put them in my bag to go out. 

EDIT: Leaving the mod on all day doesn't drain the battery, as far as I can tell. I was also told long ago that mods go into a kind of sleep mode if they're not used but left on, just like the computer. This must be true, because once I forgot to switch off a mod before putting in the cupboard and I didn't use that mod for a few days. When I did, the battery still had plenty of power.

I never use them until the battery is completely flat. Everything that I've read about batteries says not to. Apparently it's not good for the battery, though I don't understand why.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Bulldog (27/1/19)

Silver said:


> Lol @JurgensSt
> "putting them to bed"
> Classic


Not to worry @Silver it is late

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (27/1/19)

Hooked said:


> I switch mine off before I go to sleep or when I put them in my bag to go out.
> 
> EDIT: Leaving the mod on all day doesn't drain the battery, as far as I can tell. I was also told long ago that mods go into a kind of sleep mode if they're not used but left on, just like the computer. This must be true, because once I forgot to switch off a mod before putting in the cupboard and I didn't use that mod for a few days. When I did, the battery still had plenty of power.
> 
> I never use them until the battery is completely flat. Everything that I've read about batteries says not to. Apparently it's not good for the battery, though I don't understand why.


Think this started in the mech days where it was possible to over discharge a cell. Most regulated mods cut out at 3.2 volts which is well above the dreaded 2.5 V mark so you are still safe. If you are running a heavy build you may want to swap out earlier as cell performance may cause weak vaping at voltages well above 3.2V.

Over discharging results in the electrodes potentially dissolving into the electrolyte. These are meant to actually serve as foundation where the Lithium ions cling to as they move between poles. When these electrodes also dissolve, they do return to their place when charging but not in the shape they need to be. Over time they can form fingers that can cause shorts between the two electrodes and Boom!

That's the short version. For the actual facts see Mooch's YT channel for the correct version.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## GregF (27/1/19)

Only mech only Reos. Cant switch off so I don't

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (27/1/19)

Raindance said:


> Think this started in the mech days where it was possible to over discharge a cell. Most regulated mods cut out at 3.2 volts which is well above the dreaded 2.5 V mark so you are still safe. If you are running a heavy build you may want to swap out earlier as cell performance may cause weak vaping at voltages well above 3.2V.
> 
> Over discharging results in the electrodes potentially dissolving into the electrolyte. These are meant to actually serve as foundation where the Lithium ions cling to as they move between poles. When these electrodes also dissolve, they do return to their place when charging but not in the shape they need to be. Over time they can form fingers that can cause shorts between the two electrodes and Boom!
> 
> ...



Thanks so much @Raindance! Your explanation is more than good enough for me. I just want to vape; not get my doctorate!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/1/19)

Mine are left on but locked when traveling. 

I let my batteries run empty on my regulated before changing. On the mech I change when I can taste that the battery isn't supplying the kick that I'm used to.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/1/19)

I leave batteries in the mods overnight, but I remove them from mods which I am leaving at home when I go to work. I leave the batteries in work mods but switch them off. I don't leave batteries in work mech mods unless they have a safety switch. 

This is way over cautious but it takes a few seconds and has become routine.

I also remove batteries from the charger when charged even if the charger is switched off. I also stop mid charge if I leave the house to go out even if it is for a few minutes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (28/1/19)

I switch my devices off when not in use, except the pod as it doesn't have a fire button

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (28/1/19)

At night - Mods on, mechs battery removed .
By day, Mods all at the ready so I just grab and go cloudy, Vape untill mod says batteries are empty, mechs on and locked where possible, vape untill weaker vape detected, then change to fresh one.
Charging - untill they’re done, and they stay in the charger untill I wake up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShamZ (28/1/19)

Do they switch off?

Lol, always on. Vape until mod shows flat. Charge when my 4 bay is full.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/1/19)

I have a habit of turning mine off when I don't use them... Saves me from recharging them all the time. Do alot of driving so charging for me is a real pain in the ###

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/1/19)

@hot.chillie35 you could always buy the Nitecore i4 V2 which comes with a car adapter. You could alternatively buy a two-slot i2 for around $ 16.

It would solve your charging problems.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (28/1/19)

My biggest fear is that mods may autofire so a mod that is not within sight is a mod that is turned off!
Most regulated mods have over discharge protection so I change the battery when prompted to while with Mech mods I do it when I feel a drop in power.
Rather safe than sorry!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/1/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @hot.chillie35 you could always buy the Nitecore i4 V2 which comes with a car adapter. You could alternatively buy a two-slot i2 for around $ 16.
> 
> It would solve your charging problems.




Thanks @Puff the Magic Dragon, will definitely look into it..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (30/1/19)

Clicky micro pushbuttons have a limited number of operations during their lifespan and I'm not going to waste a fair percentage of that by turning a mod off and on. 
So always on for me, and I mostly replace batteries when the mod tells me it's low. 

My Evic VTC Mini and VTwo Mini Have been daily drivers for 3 and 2 years respectively now without any hassles. I thought I bricked the VTC Mini after running ArcticFox on it for a few days and it just stopped powering on fully, but I managed to somehow revive it with the NFE Tools a month or two later and have just used the standard firmware since then. If it ain't broke, don't fix it proven once again...

The VTwo seems to stop firing earlier than the older VTC, but I still get a good amount of vaping time on each of them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (30/1/19)

Off if the mod is in my pocket, had a few mods fire if I sit or bend over while they were in there

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (30/1/19)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Clicky micro pushbuttons have a limited number of operations during their lifespan and I'm not going to waste a fair percentage of that by turning a mod off and on.
> 
> Good point!


----------



## Hooked (30/1/19)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Off if the mod is in my pocket, had a few mods fire if I sit or bend over while they were in there



Ah! So you were in the hot seat then?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

